# General > Politics >  When's the leaving Party ?

## Tom Bowler

Been away for a while, thought there would have been a thread about Boris's latest situation but it all seems quiet.

May be the sheer nerve of the man can only be matched by the sheer arrogance of Rees-Moggy.

Is there a petition up and running yet ?

----------


## The Horseman

In North America there are no Petitions…Kicked out…they can stand as an Independant!

----------


## ecb

> Been away for a while, thought there would have been a thread about Boris's latest situation but it all seems quiet.
> 
> May be the sheer nerve of the man can only be matched by the sheer arrogance of Rees-Moggy.
> 
> Is there a petition up and running yet ?


There is a petition on change.org called "Bring Downing Street Partygoers to justice":

https://www.change.org/p/bring-downi...ers-to-justice

So far it has been signed by over 88 000 people.

Some people attempted to put petitions on the UK Government and Parliament petitions web site, these included


"Boris Johnson and Xmas party guest removed as MP'S with immediate effect" 

https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/603171

- This petition was rejected.

"UK that they have no confidence in our present Prime Minster , Boris Johnson," 

https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/603233

- This petition was also rejected.

----------

